# Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€



## somaru (6. Mai 2009)

*Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Guten Tag erstmal! (:

Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem ~15" Notebook um rund 1000 - 1200€, welches ich zur Musikproduktion nutzen kann. Bisschen Zocken sollte allerdings damit auch möglich sein, bin jedoch absolut kein Hardcoregamer. 
Hauptsächlich werden Fruity Loops mit diversen Plugins und diverse Musikbearbeitungsprogramme darauf laufen. 
FL mit mehreren geladenen VSTi's kann die CPU ziemlich schnell ziemlich stark ansteigen lassen, deswegen wäre ein guter Prozessor + 4GB Ram wohl nicht verkehrt. 
Ich kenn mich jedoch leider nicht wirklich aus, deswegen bitte ich euch um eure Hilfe 

Muss ich bzgl der Soundkarte was spezielles beachten?
Bis jetzt hab ich immer eher nach Gaming Notebooks gesucht, da ich mir dachte, dass die meine Musikprogramme sicher leicht aushalten können 
Achja ich möchte kein Macbook.

einer meiner derzeitigen Favoriten ist das Samsung R560 Diego
Notebooks Samsung R560-Aura P8700 Diego

Danke schonmal,
mfg Georg


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Hat der Firewire.. ?

Wirst du für RME-Devices (Zero Latency) und ähnliches brauchen..


----------



## somaru (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ich hab nirgendwo gefunden, dass ers hat. Deswegen denk ich eher nicht :/
Glaubst du, dass ich unbedingt Firewire brauche?


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

.. im (Semi)-Professionellen Bereich sehr wahrscheinlich..
Für "bedroomboys", also für zu Hause eher nicht..


----------



## somaru (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Dann werd ichs wohl eher nicht brauchen 

Hast du Erfahrungen für Notebooks in diesem Bereich und vllt eine Alternative parat? Sonst werd ich meine Suche mal wieder fortsetzen um vllt einen besseren zu finden.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Ist jetzt zwar nen bisschen über deinem Budget, saber guck dir mal das Dell XPS1730 an. Das ist super in Verarbeitung und Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

genug CPU und RAM haben die alle für dein vorhaben, ein problem könnte allenfalls die latenz werden, da onboardchips nie für musikmachen geeignet sind. vlt. lass dir ein budgetfenster offen für ein externes audiointerface für ca. 100-150€. 

ansonsten würde selbst ein 800€ NBook locker reichen, auch für das ein oder andere game.

ich persönlich würd mir mal ein samsung anschauen, zB das hier hat auch noch ne gute grafik, da laufen auch neue games noch, und die leistung reicht locker zum musikmachen, die qualität ist auch gut: Notebooks Samsung E172-Aura P8600 Ember


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Ich würde mal persönlich einen gut sortierten und qualifizierten Music-Store besuchen,
mich dort mit Ver- und Käufern unterhalten, Ratschläge holen, mich "beraten" lassen..
Was die alle so an Geräten betreiben, für welche Einsätze und Anforderungen..
Welche Erfahrungen sie selbst schon machten..


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Vllt. Acer Aspire 98.... mit Quad Core Q2000 und 4GB DDR3, Geforce 9700M GT usw.
Hatten sie jetzt bei Mediamarkt für 1300€


----------



## somaru (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!

@Herbboy: Ich hab vor mir etwas später ein externes Audiointerface zuzulegen. mein derzeitiger Favorit ist auch einer von Samsung grad bzgl Support und Qualität hab ich da noch nichts Schlechtes gelesen im Vgl. zu zb Asus. Ich steck lieber ein bisschen was in Sachen Performance ein und hab dafür mehr bzgl. Stabilität und Lebensdauer. Was sagst du zum Samsung R560-Aura P8700 Diego? 


@Lexx: Yo, würd ich eh sehr gerne machen aber in meiner Nähe gibts nix in die Richtung. da müsst ich dann nach Deutschland oder 5h+ nach Wien fahrn. Bevor ich mir sowas antu schau ich lieber mal im Internet nach Infos (:

@nyso: Ich hab mal danach gegoogelt und nur eines mit 18,4" gefunden und das is mir einfach doch zu groß. ansonsten klingts echt gut!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*



somaru schrieb:


> Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!
> 
> @Herbboy: Ich hab vor mir etwas später ein externes Audiointerface zuzulegen. mein derzeitiger Favorit ist auch einer von Samsung grad bzgl Support und Qualität hab ich da noch nichts Schlechtes gelesen im Vgl. zu zb Asus. Ich steck lieber ein bisschen was in Sachen Performance ein und hab dafür mehr bzgl. Stabilität und Lebensdauer. Was sagst du zum Samsung R560-Aura P8700 Diego?


 das wär mein zweiter vorschlag gewesen, hab den preiswerteren verlinkt, um mehr raum für das interface zu lassen 

die beiden haben "sogar" schon bluray - wenn du das nicht brauchst isses natürlich schade, dass es nicht für nen hunni weniger das gleiche mit nur DVD gibt. 


bei meinem acer 5920G mit nem T7700 (2,4GHZ) und 4GB RAM unter vista käuft Floops Studio und Cubase mit den "asio 4 all"-treibern einwandfrei, gibt aber bei größeren projekten manchmal so "knackser", weil der onboardsound halt nicht ganz nachkommt. dabei spreche ich aber auch von reiner am PC gemachten musik, also samples, wavs und VSTis. 

man sollte auch bedenken, dass ein modernes 1000€-Nbook schon deutlich stärker ist als ein typischer selbst recht guter musik-PC es noch vor 3-4 jahren war, also von der leistung braucht man sich keine sorgen machen, vor allem nicht, wenn man kein live-recording macht.


----------



## somaru (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Danke nochmal!

Ich werd zwar noch ein bisschen weiterschaun, aber es sieht zur Zeit sehr nachm Diegio aus


----------



## Mario0837 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Gibt es nicht "bedroom boys" Foren? 
Also ein Forum für Leute die Musik machen? Ich glaube die können dir besser sagen was du bei dem Laptop brauchst. Du kannst ja dann immer noch hier fragen ob die Empfehlung von dort auch für Spiele geeignet ist.


----------



## Zoon (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Musikproduktion ~1200€*

Wichtig is halt dass die USB Leistung sehr gut ist für ein externes Interface, weil die Onboardchips nciht gut für Musikproduktion sind.

Es sollte robust sein falls du mit dem Ding doch mal Liveauftritte machen wilst, falls du ein im MM kaufst erst mal Autostart aufräumen oder am besten ein mal platt machen.

Evtl. kannst du eins suchen wo man die "Gaming" Grafikkarte abschalten kann und dann dafür längere Laufzeit mit der kleineren Onboardkarte hat, ein zweiter VGA oder DVI Anschluss für nen extra Monitor wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------

